# Simple genkernel compile question

## FaNIX

Hi,

My question is simple... As most of you know, compilation using "genkernel all" takes a long time, about 20min on my PC. My question is:

Let say that I have to change a setting in my kernel config file, can I simply run "genkernel --no-clean all" and it will use the modues that was already compiled and only compile the new ones? I noticed that It compiles A LOT quicker this way, I just want to make sure that Im not missing anything. CAn I safely assume that after changing the settings in my kernel config file a simple "genkernel --no-clean all" will give me the same result as "genkernel all" ?

Thanks   :Surprised: 

----------

## John R. Graham

Simple answer:  yes!  I have

```
CLEAN="no"
```

in my /etc/genkernel.conf so that my default behavior is --no-clean.  In my opinion, having clean on by default is just a safe noob choice, not an optimal power user choice.

- John

----------

## Jaglover

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> Simple answer:  yes!  I have
> 
> ```
> CLEAN="no"
> ```
> ...

 

I've never tried this genkernel thing, I was under impression it is a safe noob choice.   :Razz:   I was thinking anything generic is against Gentoo philosophy? So, to become a Gentoo power user I just have to switch to genkernel?   :Idea:  Stupid me, I've spent countless hours configuring my kernels.   :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Genkernel is more than a "generic, all-in-one-modules script".

Its related init script has many really useful features 

- booting by LABEL

- splash image

- loading all needed modules for the power crypted-RAID-LVM-partitioning

...

----------

## John R. Graham

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> ...Stupid me, I've spent countless hours configuring my kernels.  

 With genkernel, you have all the same kernel configurability you have with the manual kernel build process.  You also get a nifty initramfs, which I find useful on some installations.

- John

----------

## Jaglover

Finally, I see the light!

I'm going to toss all my custom kernels ASAP. So I get all those nice things. Somehow I'm getting splash image with my custom kernel, too ...    :Confused: 

- booting by LABEL

- splash image

- loading all needed modules for the power crypted-RAID-LVM-partitioning

- nifty initramfs

----------

## John R. Graham

Heh.  RTFM.  You might learn something.    :Razz: 

- John

----------

## Jaglover

Can I get a link, please? Be warned, I'm a very simple mind. I even dropped using Windows in favor of POSIX systems because I couldn't figure out what to write into the registry to make it work the way I want.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## John R. Graham

Touche.    :Very Happy: 

Seriously, all I meant to say is that genkernel does not restrict kernel customization in any way.  In comparing the flexibility of kernel customization, both genkernel and the manual method are equivalent.

- John

----------

## monsm

You can use Pappy's kernel seeds, configure your kernel manually and have genkernel compile it all with initramfs, splashes and all.  The way I do it, I configure the kernel first, then save the config with the proper naming convenstion file name into /etc/kernels.  genkernel pick it up from there.

 :Smile: 

Mons

----------

## Jaglover

OK, ladies and germs, here's what happened.

0. I have a little dog who usually rests on my laps. When I typed emerge genkernel he became vigilant, when I hit Return he jumped down and piddled on my toe.

1. The very same moment I heard a nasty click from my box and the computer hung. This was the click of death from my two month old hard drive.  :Crying or Very sad: 

2. My wife said ... you really don't expect me to tell you what my wife said, do you?!   :Shocked: 

3. I had to drive to the library to file an RMA with WD. When I stepped out to the carport I heard how my Jag locked her doors. "I'm no ride for a genkernel user" was firmly written into her eyes ... headlights that is.

4. So I had to take my Harley (I had to jumpstart it, the battery that was perfect yesterday was suddenly dead), about three miles from my home two cars crashed into each other (genkernel users?). I had to wait until the road was cleared, it took awhile. Meanwhile I got mercilessly bitten by mosquitoes. I could swear there was something about kernel in their buzz. Do I have to say I was the only one attacked?

At that moment, I achieved enlightenment. 

Historically, configuring and [re]building the kernel has been a basic skill for anyone in charge of a *NIX computer. For now I'll stick with custom kernel.    :Wink: 

----------

## John R. Graham

A Jag and a Harley?  Now I understand:  you're a masochist.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

